# How are they so stinkin' cute?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Moon is always trying to eat the designs off my shirts.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love them.  If you ever wake up and find out they've been bird-napped, I did it. Just saying.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Your tiels are so gorgeous! I've never seen such a pure white tiel before - very unique.

Say, that's a cool shirt - is the design the logo for a band or a brand name?


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So cute!

What is the all-white? (s)he isn't an albino -- black eyes! So that makes him/her....something whiteface. Dilute? I have no idea...never seen it. 

They're so gorgeous


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I love them.  If you ever wake up and find out they've been bird-napped, I did it. Just saying.


 Lockin' mah doors tonight!
(I warn you though, they can be such little brats!)



CharVicki said:


> Your tiels are so gorgeous! I've never seen such a pure white tiel before - very unique.
> 
> Say, that's a cool shirt - is the design the logo for a band or a brand name?


Thanks! The shirt is band tee, Teitanblood to be exact (Spanish death/black metal).



Chicobo said:


> So cute!
> 
> What is the all-white? (s)he isn't an albino -- black eyes! So that makes him/her....something whiteface. Dilute? I have no idea...never seen it.
> 
> They're so gorgeous


Thanks...he actually is a lutino, the red eyes just don't show up well in photos (I blame my crappy phone camera). They are VERY dark though. I guess he's a little bit rare, being a whiteface cinnamon lutino and a male at that. He's also a little, uh, special lol. What can I say, my Moon is one of a kind.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Many adult lutinos has eyes that look dark in pics. Roo is like that too. Except for the ones where the lught hits her JUST right, and then she looks like a little red-eyed demon. 

ETA: thanks, autocorrect.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Many adult lotions has eyes that look dark in pics.


hehe! Moon looks like a little demon too. It's awesome. But my camera's limitations don't allow me to capture the awesomeness.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love that site. 

The best is when the night vision is on on my bird cam. Sometimes literally all you can see is Roo's glowing eyes.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Moon always looks like he is ready to take a nap. It's adorable.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I love that site.
> 
> The best is when the night vision is on on my bird cam. Sometimes literally all you can see is Roo's glowing eyes.


You have a "bird cam"? Wow!



meaggiedear said:


> Lol. Moon always looks like he is ready to take a nap. It's adorable.


He does do a lot of napping, and lazing. I'll have to try to capture his more active moments one of these days.



lperry82 said:


> Aww they are so cute


Thanks, I agree.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think you'll find me and Enigma fighting outside over who gets to do the birdnapping lol 

They're just so CUTE! 

Do your birds like your music? Smokey dances around to System of a Down and the Prodigy lol


----------



## risikamarie (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. I had no idea pure white cockatiels existed. They are beautiful!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

They are gorgeous. I just love Moon's expressions


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Said it before and I'll say it again...your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!



Loopy Lou said:


> Do your birds like your music? Smokey dances around to System of a Down and the Prodigy lol


They actually don't really react much to music. I can't seem to find anything that'll get them excited! One of my budgies loves heavy metal though, haha.


----------



## Astro Boy :) (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow...Moon and Juju are FANTASTIC looking Tiels...two my favourites on the Forum ...Great Birds...I really want A Wf male or Wf Pied..I love that lovely white they have on them


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, that's quite a compliment to my boys! There are so many beautiful tiels here. Not that I don't agree that they're super-handsome, of course.  I do love the WFs, especially normal males. They're very striking.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Thanks! The shirt is band tee, Teitanblood to be exact (Spanish death/black metal).


Awesome, I'll check them out, that's my type of music too!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Seven Chalices is a great album. They are pretty ugly-sounding but in the good way! If you're into that sort of thing. hehe.


----------

